# New authors for HH?



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Are there any Black Library authors who you think deserve a chance at an HH novel who haven't done one yet?

Personally I love how the more recent books have maintained a consistently very high standard (personally I didn't like Prospero Burns for various reasons but I still though the standard of writing was good) compared to some of the earlier efforts. I wouldn't want to see that standard drop again.

However I do think there's room for more HH main books and I'd like to see more released per year and maybe some other authors deserve a chance. 

Or perhaps more controversial I'd love Black Library to try and get Timothy Zhan to write a HH book. Far fetched I know but I'd love to see his take on 30k.


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

How about C.L. Werner? Since he's know for his dark/scary atmospheric writing, they should give him one of the more grim stories. I remember reading The Collected Visions where it told of the Death Guard's transformation into the plagues marines. That read could be a freaky one. It's time the HH gets a horror story!


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

Chris Wraight definitely, Battle of the fang is great. Haven't read his fantasy books, but heard they are pretty good too.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Fire Tempered: Yes, _Sword of Vengeance_ is a very good read. . 

I also second your nomination for Chris Wraight, and CL. Werner. I would like to also see a Horus Heresy Novel by Nick Kyme. (_Promethean Sun_ doesn't really count, It was limited edition after all .)


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Yeah, bring on Chris Wright, he know's how to write a good book and hopefully they'll let him have a stab at some heresy era Sons of Russ!!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

TheReverend said:


> Yeah, bring on Chris Wright, he know's how to write a good book and hopefully they'll let him have a stab at some heresy era Sons of Russ!!


We don't need anymore Space Wolves books!!!

Maybe. _Maybe_ a novel detailing the Space Wolves and White Scars engaging the Alpha Legion, with the sons of the Khan pulling back for Terra. A follow-up of _Legion_ and _Prospero Burns_, perhaps.

I would like to see Rob Sanders get his own Horus Heresy novel. As the Imperial Guard series is synonymous with dogshit, he's yet to write a standard, 416-page piece of prose. His short stories have impressed me and I'm eagerly awaiting _Atlas Infernal_.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Fire Tempered said:


> Chris Wraight definitely, Battle of the fang is great. Haven't read his fantasy books, but heard they are pretty good too.


Totally agree. _Battle of the Fang _blew me away.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

Battle of the fang was an awesome book, Chris really did a great job , before reading the book i was not really into sw after reading the book I though they are one of the cooler chapters out there. That being said I would like to see some more books in the 40 K setting and less in the 30 K setting


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

piemelke said:


> That being said I would like to see some more books in the 40 K setting and less in the 30 K setting


Hmmm

16 new books set in the 40k setting in the coming soon part of the BL website

3 new books set in the 30k setting in the coming soon part of the BL website. 


SERIOUSLY!!!! :shok:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

mal310 said:


> Hmmm
> 
> 16 new books set in the 40k setting in the coming soon part of the BL website
> 
> ...


More than two books being released, per year, for a single series is dumb. Is there a single series, in the 40k setting which receives more than a book a year? Usually, not. More than two books a year? No.

I love Black Library fiction and it has, and always shall, be the main portion of my 'fiction diet', but as a strong fan of the fantasy genre on a whole, I'm used to waiting 2-3 years for a single book.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

bobss said:


> More than two books being released, per year, for a single series is dumb. Is there a single series, in the 40k setting which receives more than a book a year? Usually, not. More than two books a year? No.


Bobss I think you've ignored the simple fact that most of the "series" other than the HH are all written by the same author, who tends to have another project or three under his belt at the same time. That makes it highly difficult for a signle author to really crank out more than that one a year.

On the other hand, a highly involved series such as the HH with several authors writing for it make it much easier to be able to meet the high demand without overwhelming the authors involved.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Boc said:


> Bobss I think you've ignored the simple fact that most of the "series" other than the HH are all written by the same author, who tends to have another project or three under his belt at the same time. That makes it highly difficult for a signle author to really crank out more than that one a year.
> 
> On the other hand, a highly involved series such as the HH with several authors writing for it make it much easier to be able to meet the high demand without overwhelming the authors involved.


I can see your point but for those who aren't big fans of the HH novels it is kinda a poke in the eye seeing continual releases to the series. I've read six of the HH books (the first five and "legion") and i always come awy with mixed feelings. On the one hand the books are very well written and entertaining, on the other hand i can't help but feel they take away from the mystery aspect of the universe. 

in the years before the HH series we had snippets of information presented like handed down legends and it kinda gave that background of granduer to the whole setting, now we have a blow by blow that tells us step by step how it occured and to me it feels a little like pulling the beard off of santa clause at the mall. I'd rather the authors spent more of their time enriching the background of the 40k universe rather than shining a light on dark mysteries and revealing they're all actually pretty much the same as what is going on 10k years in the future.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

So you'd rather they just pump out codexes with paragraphs of information as opposed to novels? 

/mindboggle


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

bobss said:


> More than two books being released, per year, for a single series is dumb.
> 
> I'm used to waiting 2-3 years for a single book.


Sorry Bobss but I find those two statements to be totally ridiculous. 

I normally read a book in around a week. Why on earth would I wish to wait 3 years for the next book in the series, for what purpose exactly? Unless it took me three years to read a book I just don't understand your comment at all. 

As for it being 'dumb' to release more than two books in a year for a series, can you quantify this statement at all? Why is it 'dumb'? 

On a purely commercial level it makes no sense at all to cut back on the number of books as they by all accounts sell shit loads. Ultimately this (thankfully I feel) it what its going to come down to. It makes commercial sense to produce these books as there is clearly money to be made. 




GrimzagGorwazza said:


> I can see your point but for those who aren't big fans of the HH novels it is kinda a poke in the eye seeing continual releases to the series. I've read six of the HH books (the first five and "legion") and i always come awy with mixed feelings. On the one hand the books are very well written and entertaining, on the other hand i can't help but feel they take away from the mystery aspect of the universe.
> 
> in the years before the HH series we had snippets of information presented like handed down legends and it kinda gave that background of granduer to the whole setting, now we have a blow by blow that tells us step by step how it occured and to me it feels a little like pulling the beard off of santa clause at the mall. I'd rather the authors spent more of their time enriching the background of the 40k universe rather than shining a light on dark mysteries and revealing they're all actually pretty much the same as what is going on 10k years in the future.


I have never for the life of me understood this argument at all. If you don't want to know the 'step by step' history then don't read the books and then you can have as much mystery as you want. Many of us do want the blow by blow account and are willing to part with our hard earned to read about it.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

I exaggerated , I think there are too many hh books and sm battle stuff where the outcome is already fixed, I read them and ofter like them but the fact that I already know the main outcome takes away a lot of the reading pleasure I have with reading books in the 40 K setting, now I am a fan of sm books and if I look at what is coming out the first book I will by is the salamanders book but that it out in November, prob I will also buy atlas infernal, but that is it, so my personal opinion is that more author's should focus on the current setting e.g. the mess the BA are in as written down in the codex seems to me an utterly cool trilogy where the outcome is somewhat open, that is just one example there are so many chapters who deserve at least one book, that being said I appreciate the HH but I am starting to think they are stretching it


----------



## Duke_Leto (Dec 11, 2010)

BACK ON TOPIC: I would vote for:

Chris Wraight, Rob Sanders and John French to all get a crack at a full HH novel.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

mal310 said:


> Sorry Bobss but I find those two statements to be totally ridiculous.
> 
> I normally read a book in around a week. Why on earth would I wish to wait 3 years for the next book in the series, for what purpose exactly? Unless it took me three years to read a book I just don't understand your comment at all.


Pretty sure he's on the quality over quantity boat which makes sense because if they rushed out novels to meet consumer demand, it would be hard for them to all be top-notch.

Though deep down, a part of me screams 'MOAR' the moment I finish a book and wants a few *cough ADB/ABNETT cough* authors to be pumping out novel after novel non-stop with an overseer holding a whip behind them lol.


----------

